# Oneida bow rebuilds



## Oneida Bows

*AUTHORIZED CPONEIDA EAGLE BOWS DEALER*
For more information please go to www.oneidabows.net or email us at [email protected]
Thanks for looking


----------



## Oneida Bows

ttt


----------



## Oneida Bows

ttt


----------



## Oneida Bows

*Spamming*

Thank You AT


----------



## thompsonsz71

what kind of timeframe are you looking at?


----------



## Oneida Bows

*oneida bows*

Hello thompsonsz71, normal turn around time would be about three weeks.


----------



## ClaytonLJ

Joe Ciampa at Oneida Bows is a straight forward, honest individual. He does have access to many parts for older bows as well as the latest models. He provided cams and cables that allowed me to bring life back into an old H-250 a few months ago.

If you have an Oneida that needs some attention, Joe will treat you well.

Lyle Clayton


----------



## Darton01

Oneida Bows said:


> Thank You AT


See,you know what I was talking about Joe. :wink:


----------



## illusion2281

Do you sell the oneida limb stickers?


----------



## Oneida Bows

*limb stickers*

illusion2281, yes we do, let us know which ones you need and we will check availability.


----------



## Oneida Bows

AUTHORIZED CPONEIDA EAGLE BOWS DEALER
For more information please go to www.oneidabows.net or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Grateful Hunter

I have tried to change my timing cable and it broke when I slowly added weight it broke. Could I have had my cables too loose when I started? Where they too tight? I have one more set of these cables before I have to order some more, these were given to me with the bow. Everything on the bow was the same as I took it apart, please help.

This was my dads Oneidas Stealth and it will be my first bow to hunt with.
I saw your post and knew I found the right person for help.

Thank you Oneida bows.


----------



## thenson

*Timing Cables*



Grateful Hunter said:


> I have tried to change my timing cable and it broke when I slowly added weight it broke. Could I have had my cables too loose when I started? Where they too tight? I have one more set of these cables before I have to order some more, these were given to me with the bow. Everything on the bow was the same as I took it apart, please help.
> 
> This was my dads Oneidas Stealth and it will be my first bow to hunt with.
> I saw your post and knew I found the right person for help.
> 
> Thank you Oneida bows.


When you began to tighten the limb bolts, did you go one turn on top, then one turn on bottom? then repeat until you got the draw weight you wanted?

The timing cable does not have to be real tight when you start, just firm. when you press the cable with your finger, you want it to give some, maybe 1/8" to 1/4" with just a few pounds or pressure with one finger... then you do like I said above, one turn top, then one turn bottom.

good luck
thenson


----------



## Oneida Bows

*gratefullhunter*

Hello Grateful Hunter, following Thensons instructions you should be all set.
If you turn one limb bolt to much when bringing weight up on your bow may have put to much stress on that end of the new cable. The stealth has a fixed timing system. On other oneida bows you can turn the limb bolts a couple turns each time when bringing up the weight because they have an adjustable timing system.


----------



## thenson

Greatfulhunter... make sure that you learn how to NOT get the bow in a lock-up condition and also how to recover...

Also, maybe someone on here can tell you the most important part of Stealth tuning. Some Oneida's are very sensitive to brace height and some are very sensitive to tiller. I just don't recall which aspect of tuning is the most important on the Stealth. 

I owned one years ago, but not for very long. I traded it for another Oneida at the time.

good luck, if you get the bow setup and tune properly you will love the bow. Once you learn the important aspects of tuning it is easy and the Stealth will perform as well as any new bow on the market.

thenson


----------



## bsk72512

Just to add a bit here for I have had a bit of exposure to that model. 

Make sure that there are no sharp edges where one end of the timing cable slides into the drilled hole in the timing wheel. On a right hand bow it would be on the bottom of the bow.

Another issue is the take-up spool direction for tightening and tensioning. With the string at your waist the take-up spool facing to you. The direction of take-up should be clockwise. If you turn to tension the cable counter clockwise you are breaking the cable over a hard angle and a possible sharp edge. You will see this as you look at it.

The last thing I would make sure of is to cross over the timing cable that assures opposed rotation. Meaning the cams rotate to draw the limbs in to the centerline of the bow. You must do this because the cams and the timing is machined as one piece, look at this and assure the timing cable is crossed 180 degrees.

Making sure there are no burrs or sharp edges at any point in the systems the timing cable has to travel will assure long cable life.


----------



## Grateful Hunter

Thank you for the advice,

I had turned the limb bolt once turn as my father told me was critical. However I did not cross the timing cable which is one thing I did the second time and she is tuned and shooting nice. Harsher draw than my LFM has but wow can she push and arrow.

Now I know the letoff can be adjusted but how do you do that on these? The modules are not like any other I have seen. Sorry for more questions but you guys seem to know.


Thank you


----------



## Oneida Bows

*let off*

When adjusting let off start by turning draw stops in to no let off. Then back them out one turn each at a time. Drawing the bow until you feel the let off you want. Do not back out draw stops to far. To much let off can cause the bow to lock up.


----------



## bsk72512

Just to add a little bit more,

Turn the stops back out 1 turn each end until you feel letoff start and then only a 1/4 of a turn each end until you reach desired letoff. 

Check using a weight scale to 90% if needed, but go no further as lock up comes very fast after this point.


----------

